# للإيجار بمدينة نصر بشارع محمد المقريفى شقة 250م تشطيب روعة



## Waseetk_Estate (14 فبراير 2012)

للإيجار بمدينة نصر بشارع محمد المقريفى شقة 250م تشطيب روعة 
شقة 250م بشارع محمد المقريفى أروع شوارع مدينة نصر للإيجار 
بالدور الثامن الفيو جميل جدا التشطيب سوبر سوبر هاى لوكس 
مكونة من 3 غرفة نوم ك + ريسبشن كبير + living + مطبخ كبير + 2 حمام 
أرضيات الغرف باركيه - سيراميك أرضيات وحوائط من اجود واجمل الأنواع والدهانات ولا أروع
السعر المطلوب شهريا 3500ج ثلاثة ألاف وخمسمائة جنيه مصرى 
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية​


----------

